# Large Hadron Collider discovers new pentaquark particle



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33517492


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2015)

*Υποδεχτείτε το «πεντακουάρκ»*
http://www.tovima.gr/science/physics-space/article/?aid=722269


----------

